# Can the door chime be disabled or removed?



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I know there is a purpose for the door chime but does anyone know where the relay is so it can be removed?


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't know, but I'm curious also. I like to listen to the stereo in my driveway with the door open. You can't do it, unless you want to hear the chime.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

C5,

You do know that if you take the key out of the ignition and push the on button on the radio it will come on for an hour and shut off automatically when I do this in my 05 the door chime does not go off perfect solution to avoid annoying chime. :cheers


----------

